# Camp Site Experiences, From the Staff Side!



## Annsman

Just read a couple of threads where people complain about site staff attitudes and stuff. I've just completed a season working on a site so I thought I'd put the other side.

On our arrival our site manager told us it was our job to make sure people had an enjoyable safe holiday, to get them on their pitch quickly and so they could start their holiday/break asap. We greeted everyone who arrived as we would like to be greeted, i.e. with a smile and welcome. 95% of the customers were friendly back and were a pleasure to spend time with.

The other 5%? Well, some mellowed as the days went by, others arrived in a bad mood and went home the same way! Nothing, or nobody, would make things right. Some think you sole role in life is to drop everything and cater for their every whim!

The fact we've had such a wet summer and the grass pitches couldn't take motorhomes or camper vans ruined many peoples lives. Parking on a hardstanding for a few nights was just too much! 

One guy in a tag axle Euramobil, despite being told twice if he went on the grass that was as far as he was going, deliberately drove across the grass divide between the hardstandings, or tried to! His front wheels went in up to the wheel rim straight away. After digging them in a further three inches by revving his engine, his wife bitterly complained about the wet grass ruining her holiday. In fact what did ruin his holiday was the £200+ towing fee the tow truck charged him to get him off the site!

The pitches were marked out so that the 6 metre fire gap was clearly marked. A number of people, in tents, caravan or motorhomes thought this didn't include them or their units! No matter how it was explained to them on arrival they were determined to pitch in that gap. Some people made it a matter of principal to pinch a minimum of half a metre. Why?

A good 75% of the people towing caravans have no idea how to reverse them! Many asked if I'd do it, some wanted us to tow their van through the site because the roads were just too narrow! God knows how they even get off their paths! 

Quite a lot of people don't know how big their vehicles actually are. People in RV's or 5th wheel caravans think there is no difference between a 6 metre van conversion or a "normal" car & caravan!

Like I said at the beginning the vast majority of people were really nice and we had a laugh with them. So much so we are doing it again this year. 

All I can suggest to people who think that site staff are out to ruin their holiday just give it a try for a season. No matter how miserable you as a site staff member might be the punters can be twice as miserable, and they're not at work!


----------



## eddied

If you're in the people business, you soon learn there's nowt so queer as folk. :wink:


----------



## pippin

Bravo!

This is in no way meant to be critical of campsite wardens/staff.

But who, why, where, when decided that there should be a minimum distance between "units" on campsites?

Why six feet as opposed to two metres?

Why six feet and not five feet six inches?

Do I assume that it is for fire safety reasons?

If so, what experiments/trials were made to determine a "safe" distance?

Given that virtually every MH or caravan has LPG canisters how can six feet be a "safe" distance as they explode like a bomb?
100 metres would just about be safe in that situation.

Diesel is less ignitable than petrol so surely there should be different separations for these vehicles.

Cars are parked adjacent to caravans & tents, not six feet away.

My gas ring in the MH is certainly less than six feet away from the diesel tank. Is that "safe"?

It seems to me that six feet has been chosen arbitrarily.

If the distance has been chosen for other reasons - personal space, whim, because it looks neat and tidy, noise, religion, the fumes from glasses of wine or beer, whatever - then it is hard to see any rationale.

I really would like to know!


----------



## eddievanbitz

pippin said:


> Bravo!
> 
> This is in no way meant to be critical of campsite wardens/staff.
> 
> But who, why, where, when decided that there should be a minimum distance between "units" on campsites?
> 
> Why six feet as opposed to two metres?
> 
> Why six feet and not five feet six inches?
> 
> Do I assume that it is for fire safety reasons?
> 
> If so, what experiments/trials were made to determine a "safe" distance?
> 
> Given that virtually every MH or caravan has LPG canisters how can six feet be a "safe" distance as they explode like a bomb?
> 100 metres would just about be safe in that situation.
> 
> Diesel is less ignitable than petrol so surely there should be different separations for these vehicles.
> 
> Cars are parked adjacent to caravans & tents, not six feet away.
> 
> My gas ring in the MH is certainly less than six feet away from the diesel tank. Is that "safe"?
> 
> It seems to me that six feet has been chosen arbitrarily.
> 
> If the distance has been chosen for other reasons - personal space, whim, because it looks neat and tidy, noise, religion, the fumes from glasses of wine or beer, whatever - then it is hard to see any rationale.
> 
> I really would like to know!


From memory I think that the list of fire regulations we had to stick to (and were subsequently checked) stated a minimum of six meters

Eddie


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Have a look >here< it might explain a lot.

ray.


----------



## EJB

We always enjoy our away days and holidays....MH or caravan.....we're obviously missing something.
In 50 years we have never, ever had anything but a pleasant reception from staff anywhere.
As I said we go to have a pleasant time and not to pick a fight :roll:


----------



## GEMMY

6m not 6'

tony


----------



## Christine600

pippin said:


> Given that virtually every MH or caravan has LPG canisters how can six feet be a "safe" distance as they explode like a bomb?
> 100 metres would just about be safe in that situation.


They do not explode that easily. The firemen demonstrating fire extinguishing for me set fire to a LPG canister to have something to put out. They said you get explosions when gas leaks out into a closed space - ie a caravan - and then something ignite this gas + air mix. Or if the caravan burn for a long time and the gas canisters are closed so the gas cannot escape the pressure build up. But this take time and your pitch neighbours would have fled a long time ago.

So the danger on camp sites is from flames jumping the gap between caravans and motorhomes.


----------



## pippin

Thanks for pointing out my mistake between imperial and metric!

I have looked at the link.

"If you want to mark out specific pitches, the Club would recommend that pitches are no less than 11 metres x 11 metres and have suitable access. A gap of six metres must be adhered to between camping units, regardless of type. Vehicles and other equipment may be placed in the six metre space between units, as long as there is always three metres clear space between the car and the neighbouring unit to restrict any potential spread of fire."

So, who decided that and on what scientific basis?

Looking at it closely, if three metres is OK as a gap for "equipment" and a car why does it have to be double that between units?

Just puzzled.


----------



## brianamelia

Annsman said:


> Just read a couple of threads where people complain about site staff attitudes and stuff. I've just completed a season working on a site so I thought I'd put the other side.
> 
> On our arrival our site manager told us it was our job to make sure people had an enjoyable safe holiday, to get them on their pitch quickly and so they could start their holiday/break asap. We greeted everyone who arrived as we would like to be greeted, i.e. with a smile and welcome. 95% of the customers were friendly back and were a pleasure to spend time with.
> 
> The other 5%? Well, some mellowed as the days went by, others arrived in a bad mood and went home the same way! Nothing, or nobody, would make things right. Some think you sole role in life is to drop everything and cater for their every whim!
> 
> The fact we've had such a wet summer and the grass pitches couldn't take motorhomes or camper vans ruined many peoples lives. Parking on a hardstanding for a few nights was just too much!
> 
> One guy in a tag axle Euramobil, despite being told twice if he went on the grass that was as far as he was going, deliberately drove across the grass divide between the hardstandings, or tried to! His front wheels went in up to the wheel rim straight away. After digging them in a further three inches by revving his engine, his wife bitterly complained about the wet grass ruining her holiday. In fact what did ruin his holiday was the £200+ towing fee the tow truck charged him to get him off the site!
> 
> The pitches were marked out so that the 6 metre fire gap was clearly marked. A number of people, in tents, caravan or motorhomes thought this didn't include them or their units! No matter how it was explained to them on arrival they were determined to pitch in that gap. Some people made it a matter of principal to pinch a minimum of half a metre. Why?
> 
> A good 75% of the people towing caravans have no idea how to reverse them! Many asked if I'd do it, some wanted us to tow their van through the site because the roads were just too narrow! God knows how they even get off their paths!
> 
> Quite a lot of people don't know how big their vehicles actually are. People in RV's or 5th wheel caravans think there is no difference between a 6 metre van conversion or a "normal" car & caravan!
> 
> Like I said at the beginning the vast majority of people were really nice and we had a laugh with them. So much so we are doing it again this year.
> 
> All I can suggest to people who think that site staff are out to ruin their holiday just give it a try for a season. No matter how miserable you as a site staff member might be the punters can be twice as miserable, and they're not at work!


Thanks for that its very nice to get a balanced opinion on these things.I think some of the five percent also frequent motorhome forums.
Bri


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*



pippin said:


> Bravo!
> 
> This is in no way meant to be critical of campsite wardens/staff.
> 
> But who, why, where, when decided that there should be a minimum distance between "units" on campsites?
> 
> Why six feet as opposed to two metres?
> 
> Why six feet and not five feet six inches?
> 
> Do I assume that it is for fire safety reasons?
> 
> If so, what experiments/trials were made to determine a "safe" distance?
> 
> Given that virtually every MH or caravan has LPG canisters how can six feet be a "safe" distance as they explode like a bomb?
> 100 metres would just about be safe in that situation.
> 
> Diesel is less ignitable than petrol so surely there should be different separations for these vehicles.
> 
> Cars are parked adjacent to caravans & tents, not six feet away.
> 
> My gas ring in the MH is certainly less than six feet away from the diesel tank. Is that "safe"?
> 
> It seems to me that six feet has been chosen arbitrarily.
> 
> If the distance has been chosen for other reasons - personal space, whim, because it looks neat and tidy, noise, religion, the fumes from glasses of wine or beer, whatever - then it is hard to see any rationale.
> 
> I really would like to know!


Whatever the reason im glad it is 6 metres as It gives you a bit of breathing space from your neighbour, unlike some private sites and certainly the majority of aires
Bri


----------



## drcotts

It nothing to do with flying debris or things hitting other things when something explodes. its for 2 main reasons

1. To allow access for fire fighting equipment to get in bwetween vehicles as much as practiable (not as much as possible) so they gcan get round the site and put the fires out.

2. To prevent spontaneous thermal conbustion. if a flammable object is near another object thats on fire it will catch fire itself when it gets too hot. No flames have to actually reach it just has to be near enough to get hot enough. These spaces are called fire breaks. if the fire dept inspects the yard in your premises and sees a pile of pallets up against the factory wall they will ask you to move them for this reason as if they are too close they can heat the wal up and stuff the other side will catch fire.

I hope this helps (a bit)


----------



## Jodi1

I would also like to thank the op for an informative and balanced opinion. I'm sure like many wardens being referred to as little hitlers or a memberof the SS, must be rather depressing especially after a long hard season of being nice to ungrateful knowitalls. We got quite chatty with one set of wardens at Trewethett Farm and they were very pleasant and really looking forward to their next years job running Putts Corner in south Devon. Mind you they wouldn't suffer fools gladly. Maybe we have been lucky but we have rarely met a nasty warden.


----------



## eddievanbitz

pippin said:


> Thanks for pointing out my mistake between imperial and metric!
> 
> I have looked at the link.
> 
> "If you want to mark out specific pitches, the Club would recommend that pitches are no less than 11 metres x 11 metres and have suitable access. A gap of six metres must be adhered to between camping units, regardless of type. Vehicles and other equipment may be placed in the six metre space between units, as long as there is always three metres clear space between the car and the neighbouring unit to restrict any potential spread of fire."
> 
> So, who decided that and on what scientific basis?
> 
> Looking at it closely, if three metres is OK as a gap for "equipment" and a car why does it have to be double that between units?
> 
> Just puzzled.


Like most things to do with safety and PC there is often little or no scientific testing, just some prat guessing.

We just stick to the rules to get the licence and don't argue!

Eddie


----------



## Rosbotham

So do you have any evidence to back that assertion up Eddie? In the context of residential units the separation actually varies according to the construction materials in the units (5.5M for aluminium, 6M for plywood, 6M if there's a mixture or touring units involved). That suggests to me that at somepoint some science has gone into this, perhaps by someone who actually has expertise in the spread of fires, rather than made up on an arbitary basis.

Back to the original : I've had one bad experience with a warden who clearly was having an off day. On the other hand, on quite a few occasions I've experienced first hand the rolling of eyes by wardens/managers when greeted by them after they'd just finished dealing with a prat of a "customer" in front of me. On the most recent occasion at Englethwaite Hall, the guy in front of me was bemoaning how narrow the roads were. As he'd tanked past me on the M6 then turned off at the junction before the recommended route, then arrived at the site from the opposite direction just as I arrived, I know he'd ignored the route that the CC ask you to use and relied on his satnav instead. He then proceeded to ask the availability of specific pitches from the site plan he'd printed at home, tutting that they were in use. When one was eventually found, all became clear...he was too lazy to drive to the MH service point and wanted a pitch within hose length of one. Which may have been fair enough if he was there for a week, but he was only actually staying for one night....

Wardens? I feel sorry for them!


----------



## ttcharlie

95% of people are good, 5% are difficult. It doesnt matter where you are, or what you or they are doing. Its just a fact of life.....













(%'s maybe inaccurate, but I dont care!!) :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz

Rosbotham said:


> So do you have any evidence to back that assertion up Eddie? In the context of residential units the separation actually varies according to the construction materials in the units (5.5M for aluminium, 6M for plywood, 6M if there's a mixture or touring units involved). That suggests to me that at somepoint some science has gone into this, perhaps by someone who actually has expertise in the spread of fires, rather than made up on an arbitary basis.


Nope it is nonsense. When we were preparing to open Cornish Farm Touring Park, I argued with the planners that the fire extinguishers specified were the wrong type for the job: Water

I suggested,on the recommendation of a site survey by Chubb that the water units be substituted for a type of foam extinguiser.

I was told that the Fire Brigade complied the fire regs and to discuss it with them. I (we) contacted the chief fire safety officer, and suggested the foam type were superior in the situation they were to be placed in.

He agreed, but pointed out that we would have to have the water extinguishers to comply with regs and to get our licence.

I then said it was madness to have inferior extinguishers, to be told that having had the conversation with him, we had identified a risk. Having identified a risk and made the fire brigade aware we would have to supply the foam extinguishers as well

Utter madness.

As for your assumption that there was a thought process behind it. If there was there would be a ban on bollards, lamps, water points, hedges and fences, between the pitches within the 6 metres.

This will allow the fire to spread, and, to debunk a earlier post, prohibit access for a fire engine to get around the site.

Also of course, if some ones little KonTiki get stuck, what would 15 - 20 ton of fire engine do on wet grass?


----------



## Grizzly

To learn more of life on the other side of the campsite counter:

Tent,Trailers, Pegs and Plonkers HERE

To quote:

_ [This book is] Lovingly dedicated to all the wonderful friends, plonkers, dickheads and grunters that we have met over the last 6 years.

Without you this book would not have been possible. _

G


----------



## Spiritofherald

pippin said:


> Bravo!
> 
> This is in no way meant to be critical of campsite wardens/staff.
> 
> But who, why, where, when decided that there should be a minimum distance between "units" on campsites?


What does it matter? These are the rules defined before we enter the site so we should abide by them or go somewhere else. It's no different to any rules or regulations imposed when we enter another country, private property, night club etc etc.


----------



## Jodi1

I know recycling is an anthems to some, but we like to do our bit. We kept noticing bottles put in the clearly marked bin for plastics and paper. We mentioned it to a passing warden and he told us that he finds bottles in there every day despite a large notice on the lid saying 'no bottles'. They do seem to have to put up with quite a lot, plus cleaning the toilets! Not a job I would want.


----------



## Rosbotham

eddievanbitz said:


> Nope it is nonsense.


Wouldn't deny it was a farcical episode Eddie. However, the people on thisfire forum seem to believe that there was logic behind the 6M rule, albeit some of it is consistency with park homes that have poorer fire resistence properties. The publication referenced is "Fire spread between caravans" : I've no intention of paying to get a copy to see its contents, but the abstract relates how the Building Research Establishment set fire to various caravans to come up with the rules. Perhaps they'll be glad to hear that they were just some prat guessing...


----------



## eddievanbitz

Rosbotham said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it is nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't deny it was a farcical episode Eddie. However, the people on thisfire forum seem to believe that there was logic behind the 6M rule, albeit some of it is consistency with park homes that have poorer fire resistence properties. The publication referenced is "Fire spread between caravans" : I've no intention of paying to get a copy to see its contents, but the abstract relates how the Building Research Establishment set fire to various caravans to come up with the rules. Perhaps they'll be glad to hear that they were just some prat guessing...
Click to expand...

That really proves my point. The link is to another forum?? so we have no way of qualifying anything on there either, but, if we do take that as read, they are referring to the 1960 :roll: Caravan Act (so 52 years ago) and then some research done in 1991 21 years ago and they're referring to Park homes.

I would really doubt that any scientific tests, that were subsequently peer approved have been carried out. Another example of "quango'esq" departments bouncing dubious information off each other and passing it as "evidence and testing"

A bit like journalists interviewing each other and pretending that the content had gravitas!


----------



## Penquin

Thanks to the OP for a very informative post, perhaps we should all learn from his experiences.....

but then most of us would say that "_*we know what we are doing*_" and that "_*rules are made for the guidance of wise men*_" so to some extent we all know better.......

that probably puts us firmly into the 5% category......

Surely if we wish to use a camp site provided by another organisation (even if it is a "club" of which we are a member) we have to learn to follow the rules as applied.......

We may not like it, but we should do it - similarly I do not condone exceeding load limits, or speed limits or drink/drive limits - all of which are "rules" proved by others for the safe use of the facilities by all of us.........

If the rules say 6m then 6m it is, like Eddie I cannot understand *WHY* the rules require less suitable material, but then would I use a fire extinguisher anyway? Answer = no unless life is in imminent danger.

I am *NOT* a fire person, I wwas trained by my school to use extinguishers but always stated exactly that - _if life is in imminent danger, OK, if not I will let the professionals deal with it_..... (and the insurance company afterwards).........

My expertise is not with such equipment or rules - so as an idiot I will follow them- however daft they may seem to me with much less than full knowledge or understanding.......

Dave


----------



## dolcefarniente

And the last van to burst into flames was when ?


----------



## Gary1944

eddievanbitz said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing out my mistake between imperial and metric!
> 
> I have looked at the link.
> 
> "If you want to mark out specific pitches, the Club would recommend that pitches are no less than 11 metres x 11 metres and have suitable access. A gap of six metres must be adhered to between camping units, regardless of type. Vehicles and other equipment may be placed in the six metre space between units, as long as there is always three metres clear space between the car and the neighbouring unit to restrict any potential spread of fire."
> 
> So, who decided that and on what scientific basis?
> 
> Looking at it closely, if three metres is OK as a gap for "equipment" and a car why does it have to be double that between units?
> 
> Just puzzled.
> 
> 
> 
> Like most things to do with safety and PC there is often little or no scientific testing, just some prat guessing.
> 
> We just stick to the rules to get the licence and don't argue!
> 
> Eddie
Click to expand...

Sorry Eddie, that " prat " happens to be the Fire Brigade, and maybe they should know something about the distance a fire can leap across!

Gary.


----------



## Gary1944

dolcefarniente said:


> And the last van to burst into flames was when ?


I have seen film of it happening, and never want to see it in real life! The speed it turns into a raging inferno is amazing, and really scary. There would be absolutely NO chance of getting a Caravan and Awning away from it in time. You might manage with a motorvan, as long as there was no awning etc attached.

Gary.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Gary1944 said:


> Sorry Eddie, that " prat " happens to be the Fire Brigade, and maybe they should know something about the distance a fire can leap across! Gary.


You would hope so! However, a complete lack of testing or evidence other than fifty year old laws, looked at in 1991 adding a further five lines.

I am happy to view any evidence to support any statement :wink: but there isn't any!

Eddie


----------



## dolcefarniente

Gary.............That's how rare it is - you've seen film of it ! I've seen film of umpteen house fires but I still live in one that's attached to another.


----------



## rayrecrok

dolcefarniente said:


> Gary.............That's how rare it is - you've seen film of it ! I've seen film of umpteen house fires but I still live in one that's attached to another.


Ah!.. You have hit on the perfect solution to the 6 meter rule, build a brick wall between each unit, just like your house.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## Gary1944

It might be rare but it does happen! Would you like it to happen to you or yours.

Also, a caravan is not a brick built house, and is highly flammable.

Gary


----------



## brianamelia

dolcefarniente said:


> And the last van to burst into flames was when ?


Why do you want to be within 6 metres if you dont have to
Bri


----------



## pomme1

This thread is becoming surreal. Whatever the reasons, why on earth would anyone want to reduce the spacing between units? Why would you want less space?

As someone else pointed out, they are the rules that both clubs and many private sites impose and if you don't like it, I am sure that there are many sites where you can be just as cramped as you seem to wish!


----------



## eddievanbitz

pomme1 said:


> This thread is becoming surreal. Whatever the reasons, why on earth would anyone want to reduce the spacing between units? Why would you want less space?
> 
> As someone else pointed out, they are the rules that both clubs and many private sites impose and if you don't like it, I am sure that there are many sites where you can be just as cramped as you seem to wish!


LOL Yep it is called the French Mediterranean!

Pippin started it by wanting to know who made up the 6m bit and the answer it seems is still as I believe: a guess!

Eddie


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I suppose >this< will make any sceptics have a rethink about why the 6 meter rule has been introduced..

ray.


----------



## eddievanbitz

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I suppose >this< will make any sceptics have a rethink about why the 6 meter rule has been introduced..
> 
> ray.


I don't think that anyone was arguing, it was more "why 6m not say 10m? No one knows it seems.


----------



## rayrecrok

eddievanbitz said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I suppose >this< will make any sceptics have a rethink about why the 6 meter rule has been introduced..
> 
> ray.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that anyone was arguing, it was more "why 6m not say 10m? No one knows it seems.
Click to expand...

Hi.

You might want one of these internet spades to dig yourself out of this thread.







:lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## dolcefarniente

Still doesn't justify the 6m nonsense. Be it the Fire Brigade behind it or whoever. It's all cobblers. You just can't live life like that, fearful of anything just in case.


----------



## suedew

dolcefarniente said:


> Still doesn't justify the 6m nonsense. Be it the Fire Brigade behind it or whoever. It's all cobblers. You just can't live life like that, fearful of anything just in case.


While we, 3 friends and myself, were at a peak district campsite, the caravan diagonally opposite us suffered a gas leak and went up in flames when the occupants lit the gas for their early morning cuppa.

The tree behind the van was singed, the electrical hookup point melted, one occupant sustained burns and both were in shock. the flames were spectacular, so much so that parents brought children to view the 'bonfire', I may have got a bit annoyed and doubted their intelligence at this point. oops there was a gentle hiss as the remaining gas was vented from the bottle. 
I have nothing but respect for the vast majority of wardens we have met, about the same ratio 95% to 5% couldn't do it myself.

Sue


----------



## bazzeruk

pomme1 said:


> This thread is becoming surreal. Whatever the reasons, why on earth would anyone want to reduce the spacing between units? Why would you want less space?
> 
> As someone else pointed out, they are the rules that both clubs and many private sites impose and if you don't like it, I am sure that there are many sites where you can be just as cramped as you seem to wish!


Well said - couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## eddievanbitz

rayrecrok said:


> You might want one of these internet spades to dig yourself out of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: ray.


 :lol: I think that you have the wrong end of the stick! I have overseen a campsite being built. We have adhered to all the rules and regulations (even the made up ones)

We just don't know who made them up, based on what or when :wink:

As for difficult customers? our wardens simply eject them :lol: We are interested in the nice 95% not the 5% that spoil it for everyone else

Eddie :wink:


----------



## Annsman

I've actually had experience of "fire gaps" too! I spent 32 years in the fire service before working on sites. There is no doubt at all that 6 metres doesn't even come close to preventing fire spread from a caravan or motorhome. 

As for a cylinder being involved. The "gap" we used to leave between ourselves and a flaming gas cylinder was over 150 metres and then we sprayed water on them for 24 hours! 

What the 6 metres would give you is about a minute to get yourselves and your family out of your own unit and away from said burning caravan. Where it does become silly is, if there is a hedge between the pitches then it can be down to 3 metres of gap! Obviously modern hedges on sites are much more fire resistant than in the "old days"! :lol: 

After a season doing the job I still have no idea why motorhomes can't pitch front first, (no one could explain why to me either!) Why it matters what side the hab. door is on is still a mystery, my own way was to just park the unit on the otherside of the marked out pitch if they wanted to put out an awning. I did have a discussion with an old retired site assistant who tried to explain it, but from what I understood it came down to aesthetics! i.e. All the units would have their doors the same way! I know, why? I don't get it either!

The good thing is that motorhomers are a lot less fussed about direction or who is nearby, compared to caravan owners. I put it down to the influence of aires and foreign travel!

One downside for vanners is that they are far more inclined to arrive at 22.00 and wonder what the problem is! Tuggers are mostly well tucked up on their pitches by then! For the record, the reason you will get short shrift when arriving late is most staff, if they are paid at all, only get paid until 5-6 o'clock in the evening. Time after that is only for emergencies, you getting there after 8 isn't really an emergency! 

Late arrivals are catered for by giving you a nominal 1 hour per day in your weekly contracted hours. If you are on a busy site where 8-10 units arriving after hours it can be a bit wearing as your are then effectively working for nothing. People arriving late having set off to drive 200 miles and thinking it will only take 3 hours on a Friday night can be a patience tester! 

Some people, and I was one of them before doing the job, forget the site assistant wants an evening watching the telly when their working day is over! Instead of thinking they are selfish for not greeting you with open arms, turn it round. Would you be happy with a delivery arriving at work and your boss and the delivery driver expecting you to receive the delivery, book it in then unload it all for nowt! Happy Camping!!


----------



## Rosbotham

Annsman said:


> After a season doing the job I still have no idea why motorhomes can't pitch front first, (no one could explain why to me either!) Why it matters what side the hab. door is on is still a mystery, my own way was to just park the unit on the otherside of the marked out pitch if they wanted to put out an awning. I did have a discussion with an old retired site assistant who tried to explain it, but from what I understood it came down to aesthetics! i.e. All the units would have their doors the same way! I know, why? I don't get it either!


I can give you one reason, but it comes down to common sense application rather than being rigid about these things.

Personally I absolutely hate when I end up with someone's hab door facing onto mine. Perhaps overstating but it feels like an invasion of privacy to have someone in a deckchair a few feet from me, and having dogs if they've also got dogs it can turn into a real practical issue. If the first van's owner was there was present when the 2nd arrived, there'd be no issue as the newcomer could see the potential issue & not set up that way. However if I've gone for a walk with the dogs, it's a prize pain in the proverbial to return to find a dog on a lead wandering within a metre of where my dogs would be sat. Before now I've had to move where their dog was aggressive and the owner didn't care (these things may be inter-related... :roll

But it all depends on the layout/spacing of the pitches how much of an issue it is....I agree in many cases it's because for some reason wardens want something aesthetically pleasing!!


----------



## charlieivan

This thread has deteriated into an argument about distance between units. The original poster was merely trying to relate experiences of everyday life and people on campsites!!!!


----------



## AndrewandShirley

As site staff who have worked for clubs and private organisations we can see easily identify with the original OP. We also do can see others viewpoints. 

We adopt a flexible approach on everything but have to remind ourselves that the rules for the club we worked for, were made BY the members, FOR the members. And if members do not like them, then is THEY can change them through the clear process set out by them. 

Come on give us a break, if all of us gave up (as a more do, then join each year) then there would be no sites. 

I would love some of those who complain on site, to try and run one just for a day. 

Happy camping 

Andrew and Shirley 
Wild camping in Tarifa atm


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,

I do,nt like being called a punter.



norm


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

This thread is getting silly :roll: so what we need is a time out break like >this<..

You are all in a good mood now aren't you :wink: ..

ray.


----------



## sideways

I havn,t read all this thread as i have to go out and dont have time so apologies if this has already been pointed out the 6m rule is nothing to do with the caravan club, its the law and is policed by an organisation called i believe "Natural England" I,m into autograss racing and at all meetings we have to park 6m apart or 3m if nose to tail, this is strictly enforced by security and if you wont comply your ejected, this came about because some one saw a racing video where we were all crammed in Aire style, there was big trouble about it and in order to be given an exemption from planning as they are temporary events we were told in no uncertain terms to comply.so like it or lump it we cant really blame the CC.


----------



## pippin

I have seen that MH fire (USA) clip before.

I have also witnessed at first hand a Range Rover that burst into flames on a country road.

It was just as spectacular as that USA RV fire.

So, how is it that we are universally allowed to park motor vehicles (cars, vans, trucks, lorries, even MHs) with wing mirrors almost touching in car parks, streets & so on?

Think of the fire spread risk there!


----------



## Stanner

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I suppose >this< will make any sceptics have a rethink about why the 6 meter rule has been introduced..
> 
> ray.


Was this guy towing on a 6m "A" frame?


----------



## cabby

Having dealt with joe public for many more years than I wish to say,I can fully appreciate what the OP is saying and agree with them completely.
I am not particularly concerned about why or where a rule came from, it is there and that is it.If you disagree with it complain in writing to whoever you need to, don't take it out on the person who has to work within these rules.
Saying this however reminds me that there is no hard and fast rule about which way a motorhome has to face, according to the club rules, although the Warden can say why he feels you should do as he recommends. the lining up with the white peg is also a throw back from years ago.it gives you something to look at in your camrer as you reverse.
Is it not about time we modernised the title of these people we rely on.

cabby


----------



## pippin

I drive past this spot several times a week!


----------



## Rosbotham

pippin said:


> So, how is it that we are universally allowed to park motor vehicles (cars, vans, trucks, lorries, even MHs) with wing mirrors almost touching in car parks, streets & so on?
> 
> Think of the fire spread risk there!


Don't know about you, but I don't tend to sleep or cook in my car when it's parked up. So my ability to get out is that much quicker, and chances of a fire are that much lower.


----------



## rayrecrok

Rosbotham said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how is it that we are universally allowed to park motor vehicles (cars, vans, trucks, lorries, even MHs) with wing mirrors almost touching in car parks, streets & so on?
> 
> Think of the fire spread risk there!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about you, but I don't tend to sleep or cook in my car when it's parked up. So my ability to get out is that much quicker, and chances of a fire are that much lower.
Click to expand...

Hi.

+1 I have never seen a fire in a parked up car, but have seen loads of black charred tarmac here and abroad where some poor sod has had their pride and joy go up in flames while travelling down the road..

Unless it was like >this< shot from the back bedroom window of our house in Wakefield..

I was watching a late night movie when I could smell smoke, I traced it coming from my joinery workshop at the side of the house, I went into panic mode as I searched for the fire, I then noticed smoke coming from the roof timbers where they sat on the wall plate, I could see smoke drifting past the strip lights so I thought the roof was on fire. I went up to the back bedroom to look from above, it was then I saw the smoke coming out of my neighbours garage where he mends cars on the side.. I rang the fire brigade and the rest is the video.

It destroyed the garage and two cars inside, plus the inflatable boat on the top of the garage, you can hear it pop as the flames get to it, along with all the paint and stuff blowing up in the garage.. The oxyacetylene welding/burning tackle didn't go up, he turned them off at the gas bottles.
ray.


----------



## aikidomo

Ok its six metres, are we saying that is a bad thing.
I for one would like more just to give me more space for all the bits and pieces that I take with me.
Those that have travelled the continent 6 metres is a dream.


----------



## madeleine53

Suedew - was that Rivendale? Those were friends of ours who had come for our annual Folk Weekend there. I could not believe the twits getting so close to the fire!!!

The caravan was totalled of course. We had a whip round for them in the pub there where we were singing and raised a goodly amount. The caravan was not insured!

The fire and explosions were spectacular. I certainly had never realised just how flammable caravans (and presumably motorhomes) could be as we are fairly new to motorhoming.

The one good thing was that none of their instruments were destroyed


----------



## dolcefarniente

Visit a truck stop. They park less than a metre apart. They all have diesel fired heaters going with open exhausts and lots of them cook in the cab on open flames. I don't want to be within a 100 metres of another van let alone 6 metres but it's just another daft rule. Vans don't burst into flames so I'm not going to worry about it. My house could go up in flames tonight but I'm not going to a hotel just in case it does :roll:


----------



## pippin

Dolce - I am with you on that.

Your car might burst into flames on the way from your home to the hotel.

You never know!

PS Why do we get out of bed in the mornings? Life is too dangerous.


----------

